# Solved: Windows 8 - Picture Password - How to enable ?



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,
This question just rose in my mind :-
Recently, I installed the Consumer Preview of Windows 8 On VMware WorkStation.
And, I find it very hard to enable Windows 8 Picture Password.
Can anyone please tell me how to enable Picture Password ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.techbloghub.com/picture-password-in-windows-8.html


----------



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much.

Thanks,
Zero-Cool


----------

